# 2015 Staff Shooters Wanted For Bernie's Control Freak Stabilizers!



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Distinctive Staff Shooter Shirt! 7 sizes to choose from. Carbon weave sleeve and collar trim."Staff Shooter" on front, "STAFF SHOOTER" on the back.
The jersey features a polo collar with button closure. The performance wicking polyester provides a relaxed fit that is perfect for event archery. The jersey is manufactured utilizing dye sublimation technology, creating vibrant colors that pop off the jersey and are virtually fade resistant.

If you shoot half as good as you look wearing one of our jerseys you are destined to win all of your events!
They are $40 each for Small, Medium, Large and Extra Large. For XXL, XXXL and XXXXL they are $45. These shirts retail for $85.
If you wish to get your shirt personalized, you will need to contact the shirt company directly. On their website, you will be able to design and personalize with your name and any other sponsors you wish to add. The shirts will be approximately $80 and you will pay them directly. Click on the link below (or paste it into your browser) to take you directly to their website.

http://atomicarcherjerseys.com/control-freak.html
We also have Staff Shooter HATS! Contact us at Robinhood Videos at 614-322-1038 for available colors. Close-out price is $9.95 while supplies last.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bowabuk (Jul 9, 2012)

Tag


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Xenarcher (May 25, 2012)

Hello, my name is Brian Borecky, and I am from Texas. I was on both knuckle under and stabilizer staff last year. Do I need to put back in for staff shooter?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Xenarcher said:


> Hello, my name is Brian Borecky, and I am from Texas. I was on both knuckle under and stabilizer staff last year. Do I need to put back in for staff shooter?


PM sent


----------



## brian.coles.587 (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks great can't wait to c one


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mikemmery (Oct 15, 2014)

I am from Malaysia. I am very much interested to be your dealer of your products in our region. Please advice us on how to go about it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

mikemmery said:


> I am from Malaysia. I am very much interested to be your dealer of your products in our region. Please advice us on how to go about it. Thanks in advance.


PM sent


----------



## Xenarcher (May 25, 2012)

Be safe on the road to Alabama! Bump!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Xenarcher said:


> Be safe on the road to Alabama! Bump!


Thanks!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ald902r (Jul 5, 2015)

I saw your ad for staff shooters and am sending this for my daughter Sierra. Please let me know what you need. She has shot in all of the USAT Tournaments this year and also all of the California State Series. I can send you a resume. Thanks


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ald902r said:


> I saw your ad for staff shooters and am sending this for my daughter Sierra. Please let me know what you need. She has shot in all of the USAT Tournaments this year and also all of the California State Series. I can send you a resume. Thanks


PM sent


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Lupie (Jul 12, 2014)

Sounds like a sweet deal.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

lupie said:


> sounds like a sweet deal.


it is!!!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Chasin/tail (Aug 23, 2014)

Staff shooter still available?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Chasin/tail said:


> Staff shooter still available?


Yes,we do! PM sent


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

See our 2016 Staff Shooter thread on" sights, scopes and stabilizer forum".


----------

